# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraUpdate: 81 NEW Model - Samsung, Blackberry, Lumia

## mohamed73

_Dear Chimera Users,   We have updated ChimeraTool!   Latest version: 4.69.1508 13/11/2014  _  *Added Samsung Unlock and Repair IMEI* Samsung Galaxy Pocket 2 - SM-G110B/SM-G110H/SM-G110MSamsung Galaxy Young 2 Duos - SM-G130H/SM-G130E/SM-G130HN/SM-G130MSamsung Galaxy Ace Duos NXT - SM-G313H/SM-G313HZ/SM-G313U/SM-G313MLSamsung Galaxy Star 2 Plus - SM-G350ESamsung Galaxy Core 2 Duos - SM-G355H/SM-G355M/SM-G355HNSamsung Galaxy Pocket Neo - GT-S5310I/GT-S5310M/GT-S5310C/GT-S5310NSamsung Galaxy Pocket Neo Duos - GT-S5312CSamsung Galaxy Star - GT-S5280Samsung Galaxy Star Duos - GT-S5282Samsung Galaxy Trend 3 - SM-G3508/SM-G3508ISamsung Galaxy Fame - GT-S6818Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 TD - GT-S7278/GT-S7278USamsung Galaxy Trend - GT-S7898/GT-S7898I/GT-S7568Samsung Galaxy Xcover - GT-S5690/GT-S5690L/GT-S5690M/GT-S5690R   *Added Samsung Factory Unlock (89 CRD/Phone)* Samsung Galaxy S4 Active - GT-I9295Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 LTE - SM-T805Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4 LTE-A - SM-T707ASamsung Galaxy Alpha - SM-G850A/SM-G850WSamsung Galaxy Note 4 (AT&T) - SM-N910ASamsung Galaxy Note 4 - SM-N910W8/SM-N910CSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime - SM-G530MSamsung Galaxy Ace Style LTE - SM-G357F*Added BlackBerry Updates*  BlackBerry 8820 (8d000e03)Read & restore modem calibration on qualcomm modellsModification in Repair IMEI procedure (can load a previously saved modem calibration)*Added Nokia WP8 Info and check Warranty - BETA* Nokia Lumia 730 - RM-1040Nokia Lumia 830 - RM-985Nokia Lumia 930 - RM-1045Nokia Lumia 1320 - RM-995Nokia Lumia 928 - RM-860Nokia Lumia 1020 - RM-877Nokia Lumia 520 - RM-917Nokia Lumia 520 - RM-914Nokia Lumia 520 - RM-915Nokia Lumia 635 - RM-974Nokia Lumia 525 - RM-998Nokia Lumia 1017 - RM-1017Nokia Lumia 620 - RM-846Nokia Lumia 625 - RM-941Nokia Lumia 630 - RM-978Nokia Lumia 720 - RM-885Nokia Lumia 735 - RM-1039Nokia Lumia 810 - RM-878Nokia Lumia 820 - RM-824Nokia Lumia 820 - RM-825Nokia Lumia 820 - RM-826Nokia Lumia 822 - RM-845Nokia Lumia 920 - RM-820Nokia Lumia 920 - RM-821Nokia Lumia 925T - RM-910Nokia Lumia 925 - RM-892Nokia Lumia 925 - RM-893Nokia Lumia 1520 - RM-937Nokia Lumia 1520 - RM-938Nokia Lumia 1520 - RM-939Nokia Lumia 1520 - RM-940   _More information الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_ __   *Kind regards,* *Chimera Team*

----------

